
Vim now supports job and channels - prabir
vim now supports job and channels<p>function! Handler(ch, msg)
    echom a:msg
endfunction<p>let job = job_start(&#x27;cmd &#x2F;c dir &#x2F;s&#x2F;b c:&#x27;, { &#x27;callback&#x27;: &#x27;Handler&#x27; })
======
brudgers
Is there a link to an announcement or blog post?

~~~
prabir
here are some related links:

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/vim_dev/qtw5LdCrHJQ/uDhLZslb...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/vim_dev/qtw5LdCrHJQ/uDhLZslbDQAJ)
[https://github.com/vim/vim/commit/38a55639d603823efcf2d2fdf5...](https://github.com/vim/vim/commit/38a55639d603823efcf2d2fdf542dbffdeb60b75)

------
wingerlang
What exactly does this mean?

